
Asking for volunteers to test a videochat product (for free) useful for elderly - sacshu
https://www.kinokochat.com/
======
sacshu
Hey HN, we're a group of former IoT colleagues who have built a way to video
chat with your family on the TV. Yes, we know, another video chat product. But
this one is deliberately dead simple. No accounts, no passwords, no room
links, no collection of personal data. There's not even a mute button. It's
just a direct connection between two units that sets up a video call on your
TV. All you need is a Wi-Fi connection and a TV with an HDMI port. It takes
one click of the included bluetooth button to enter the chat, and you can keep
it on for as long as you'd like.

Why did we build it? Because we were tired of crowding around a laptop with
our entire family, or telling our parents to hold their iPad a little higher
and make sure it's charged. Because we inevitably shared the wrong zoom link,
which was awkward. Because we're all a bit wary of putting a Facebook device
in our living rooms.

And because for an older demographic, the experience of sitting on the couch
with a big screen and sound is just a lot more pleasant. We think this product
could be especially beneficial for caregivers and folks who, especially given
the current circumstances, can't visit their older loved ones.

We have a limited number of units available for public testing, and we'd like
to give them away for free in exchange for some real feedback. If you're
interested, please reach out to us at support@kinokochat.com and tell us how
you'd use the product. Thanks for your support.

